

Show HN: Easily create, swap and manage paperless business cards - imaginaryunit
http://www.napkkin.com

======
imaginaryunit
We recently developed a way to get rid of paper business cards and their
shortcomings (e.g.: clutter). It's called Napkkin, and it lets you create a
business card on your phone and swap it with people you meet by scanning a QR
Code. You can get referred by your new contacts and get notified in real-time
so you can track who's helping you with word-of-mouth referrals.

We've got mobile/desktop web apps and Android/iPhone native apps set up. We're
looking for feedback, so let us know what you think!

